# VG Hero Tournament Nominations Thread



## Mael (Feb 21, 2013)

*VG HERO TOURNAMENT*​
Since Furious George was so kind to bring in a heroine competition I thought I'd dip my hand in it as well.

Here's the ground rules. These are mostly up for discussion, so if you don't like something, we'll talk.

*- Male characters are MALE!  However, aliens or fantasy races confirmed male are acceptable.

- I'd prefer newer heroes but you can dig up the past and ones from a series are more than all right.

- The characters mentioned can be main or side but they MUST be integral to the plot, development, and actions of the game, narrative, characters, etc.

- No comic book or movie characters.

- No villains but anti-villains/anti-heroes are up for review.

- Like with the heroines, fighting games are no good.

- I'll be narrowing down the list to 64 and then narrow it down half by half during the tourney.

- Each review will be carefully scanned to see if it passes the test.  Have fun folks.*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

THE ENTRIES:


Gordon Freeman (Half-Life Series)
Nathan Drake (Uncharted Series)
The Point Man (FEAR Series)
Isaac Clarke (Dead Space Series)
Commander Shepard (Male) (Mass Effect Series)
Ultramarines Captain Titus (Space Marine)
Blood Ravens Chapter Master Gabriel Angelos (Dawn of War Series)
Master Chief Petty Officer John-117 (Halo Series)
Link (Legend of Zelda Series)
Captain Martin Walker (Spec Ops: The Line)
James Raynor (Starcraft Series)
Tassadar (Starcraft Series)
Zeratul (Starcraft Series)
Agent 47 (Hitman Series)
Thrall (Warcraft Series)
Jackie (The Darkness)
Marcus Fenix (Gears of War)
Damon Baird (Gears of War)
Augustus Cole (Gears of War)
Kratos (God of War Series)
Sora (Kingdom Hearts Series)
Roxas (Kingdom Hearts Series)
Cloud Strife (FF VII)
Alan Wake (Alan Wake)
Lee Everett (The Walking Dead)
Garrus (Mass Effect Series)
Samanosuke (Onimusha: Warlords)
Guybrush Threepwood (Monkey Island series)
Sonic the Hedgehog (Sonic Series)
Corvo Attano (Dishonored)
Jack Carver (Far Cry)
Jason Brody (Far Cry 3)
Raziel (Legacy of Kain)
Chrono (Chrono Trigger)
Ness (Earthbound)
Kain (Legacy of Kain)
Fei Fong Wong (Xenogears)
Sam Fisher (Splinter Cell Series)
Leon Kennedy (Resident Evil Series)
Harry Mason (Silent Hill)
Chris Redfield (Resident Evil Series)
Jake Muller (RE 6)
Bill Rizer (Contra Series)
Gabriel Belmont (Castlevania)
Alucard (Castlevania)
Simon Belmont (Castlevania Series)
Ramza Beoulve (Final Fantasy Tactics)
Ffamran mied Bunansa/Balthier (FFXII)
Basch fon Ronsenburg (FFXII)
Big Boss (Metal Gear Series)
Gray Fox (Metal Gear Series)
Cecil (FF IV)
Kain (FF IV)
Sabin (FF VI)
Edgar (FF VI)
Laguna (FF VIII)
Solid Snake (Metal Gear Series)
Subject Delta (Bioshock series)
Ezio Auditore (Assassin's Creed)
Mega Man (MM Series)
Zero (Mega Max X Series)
Phoenix Wright (Ace Attorney Series)
Jack (MadWorld)
Raiden (Metal Gear Series)
Lloyd Irving (Tales of Symphonia)
Zer0 (Borderlands 2)
Axton (Borderlands 2)
John Mullins (Soldier of Fortune)
Max Payne (Max Payne Series)
Alistair (Dragon Age: Origins)
Shulk (Xenoblade)
Sol Badguy (Guilty Gear)
Fox McCloud (Star Fox)
The Nameless One (Planescape: Torment)
Tommy Angelo (Mafia)
JC Denton (Deus Ex)
Otacon (Metal Gear Series)
Trevor Belmont (Castlevania Series)
Miles Edgeworth (Ace Attorney Series)
Revan (Knights of the Old Republic)
Starkiller (Force Unleashed Series)
Locke Cole (FF VI)
Jak (Jak & Daxter)
Auron (FF X)
James Sunderland (Silent Hill 2)
Dante (Devil May Cry Series)
Sam Stone (Serious Sam series)
Duke Nukem (Duke Nukem series)
John Marston (Red Dead Redemption)
Mario (Super Mario Series)
Luigi (Super Mario Series)
Asura (Asura's Wrath)
Duke Nukem (Duke Nukem Series)
Arbiter Thel'Vadam (Halo series)
Noble Six (Male) (Halo Series)
Yasha (Asura's Wrath)
War (Darksiders)
Death (Darksiders)
Chrom (Fire Emblem: Awakening)
Sergeant John Lugo (Spec Ops: The Line)
Neku Sakuraba (The World Ends With You)

*PLEASE NOTE NOMINATIONS WILL CLOSE ON MARCH 1, 2013.  TOURNEY WILL FOLLOW SOON AFTER.*


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2013)

Sora (Kingdom Hearts)
Roxas (Kingdom Hearts)
Sonic the Hedgehog (Sonic the Hedgehog)


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

Alan Wake (Alan Wake)

Garrus Vakarian (Mass Effect series)

Corvo Attano (Dishonored)


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2013)

Red (Pokemon Red and Blue)

Fayt Leingod (Star Ocean: Till the End of Time)

Crono (Chrono Trigger)

Lloyd Irving (Tales of Symphonia)


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

Sam Fisher (Splinter Cell series)

Would Gabriel Belmont count?  He become a villain/antagonist but was a total hero in the first Lords of Shadow.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow, that was quick.  

Raziel (Legacy of Kain series)


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2013)

Krory said:


> Sam Fisher (Splinter Cell series)
> 
> Would Gabriel Belmont count?  He become a villain/antagonist but was a total hero in the first Lords of Shadow.



Eh, tough choice but I'll allow it along with Simon.



Furious George said:


> Wow, that was quick.
> 
> Raziel (Legacy of Kain series)



Added.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

Hm. What about Jack from BioShock? You think there's enough to include him?


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm going to have to throw out Ffamran mied Bunansa/Balthier and Basch fon Ronsenburg from FFXII.

Ramza Beoulve from FFT, too.

EDIT: And I have to say Damon Baird from Gears. The only one from the series I'll recommend.

Jake Muller from Resident Evil 6 (screw the other characters).


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2013)

Krory said:


> Hm. What about Jack from BioShock? You think there's enough to include him?



Eh, not really as much.



Krory said:


> I'm going to have to throw out Ffamran mied Bunansa/Balthier and Basch fon Ronsenburg from FFXII.



Those names...

That's the spelling?


----------



## scerpers (Feb 21, 2013)

Big                 Boss


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2013)

I am going to say right now though I will be putting a limit on JRPGs as they're a fucking dime a dozen and have been very typecast at this point.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2013)

That's fair.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

I believe so. You could just say Balthier and Basch. 

Also, what about Jackie Estacado from The Darkness?

Harry Mason from Silent Hill.

Cole Phelps and Jack Kelso from L.A. Noire.

Monkey from Enslaved: Odyssey to the West.

Adam Jensen from Deus Ex: Human Revolution.

The Prince from Prince of Persia (2008 Reboot)

Agent Francis York Morgan (Deadly Premonition)

That's all I got for now.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 21, 2013)

Subject Delta (Bioshock series)
Batman (Arkham series)
Ezio Auditore (Assassin's Creed)


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2013)

Krory said:


> I believe so. You could just say Balthier and Basch.
> 
> Also, what about Jackie Estacado from The Darkness? - YES
> 
> ...



Answers in the quote.

I'll also add Dante (not DONTE) for the lulz.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2013)

Phoenix Wright (Ace Attorney Series)

Mega Man (Mega Man Series)


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

Aww, no York.  More people need to play Deadly Premonition.


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2013)

Adding the UAC Marine from DOOM.

Yes to Mega Man and Phoenix Wright.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

Alistair from Dragon Age: Origins.

Did you skip Jake Muller from RE6 and Baird from GoW or just miss it? It was an edited post, so...


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2013)

Also please put your nomination and then game in parenthesis.  Helps copying.


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2013)

I say no to Batman simply because he's a comic character...it's been done.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh!

What about Admiral David Anderson from the Mass Effect series? Come on, it's Keith David, that's gotta count.


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2013)

Krory said:


> Alistair from Dragon Age: Origins.
> 
> Did you skip Jake Muller from RE6 and Baird from GoW or just miss it? It was an edited post, so...



Fuck. Resident. Evil.

But I will include Baird and Marcus.

And no to Admiral Anderson.  He wasn't that interactive.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

I wish it was next month so I could feasibly suggest Booker DeWitt.


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2013)

The only RE characters will be Chris Redfield and Leon Kennedy.  End of discussion.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

That's a shame since they both suck.


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2013)

Brb...will add more when I get back to a comp.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

Guybrush Threepwood (Monkey Island series)


----------



## Furious George (Feb 21, 2013)

Mael said:


> The only RE characters will be Chris Redfield and Leon Kennedy.  End of discussion.



I think I'm gonna like this tourney. I feel it in my balls. 

Anyway, maybe we should synchronize deadlines and starting dates and what not? Make it more official-like?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

Mael said:


> The only RE characters will be Chris Redfield and Leon Kennedy.  End of discussion.



Lame......


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I think I'm gonna like this tourney. I feel it in my balls.
> 
> Anyway, maybe we should synchronize deadlines and starting dates and what not? Make it more official-like?



Works for me. 



Malvingt2 said:


> Lame......



Not only do I hate Resident Evil with a passion now, I cannot think of any other INTEGRAL males that aren't villains or named Wesker in the series.  Really, it has my stamp of disapproval for being an overused series.

And I'm adding Onimusha.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 21, 2013)

Mael said:


> The only RE characters will be Chris Redfield and Leon Kennedy.  End of discussion.



Well, fuck you, I choose Billy.

He's a more interesting character than Dudebro Mclarge and Dante 1.5 will ever be.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Sora (Kingdom Hearts)
> Roxas (Kingdom Hearts)
> Sonic the Hedgehog (Sonic the Hedgehog)



Also my nominations'.


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, fuck you, I choose Billy.
> 
> He's a more interesting character than Dudebro Mclarge and Dante 1.5 will ever be.



Who is Dudebro Mclarge?

Billy has no impact on the plot and is insignificant.  I might relent on Jake though.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

Dudebro McLarge is Chris because it's his only identifying factor.

And I assume Leon is Dante 1.5 because they look alike and just like Dante his personality is so vastly different for absolutely no reason every appearance he makes.

Jake has literally been the only interesting male character in the entirety of RE history.


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2013)

He's been added, fine. 

I'll have to add Alucard from SOTN and fuckin' Master Chief.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh.

Lee Everett (The Walking Dead).


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

You put Erio (Assassin's Creed), and there's already an Ezio.

And I think Chrono is Crono. At least most of the time I've found it like that. Not a big deal.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2013)

I wrote it as Crono.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

The way it should be.


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2013)

As long as people get it that's fine.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

I honestly looked up Erio thinking it was a character I forgot or missed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 21, 2013)

Mael said:


> Billy has no impact on the plot and is insignificant.  I might relent on Jake though.



So you don't add him because he's not "relevant"? In the God damn Resident Evil franchise, one of the game franchises with the most bloated casts ever?

Wow, I remember when Krory made contests simply based on whether the characters you picked were protagonists taking into account the character's personality and behavior instead of weighting arbitrarily rules of importance. Because who cares if they're interesting, bring all the ever so distinctive bald space marine heroes of every shooter ever.

Pass.


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So you don't add him because he's not "relevant"? In the God damn Resident Evil franchise, one of the game franchises with the most bloated casts ever?
> 
> Wow, I remember when Krory made contests simply based on whether the characters you picked were protagonists taking into account the character's personality and behavior instead of weighting arbitrarily rules of importance. Because who cares if they're interesting, bring all the ever so distinctive bald space marine heroes of every shooter ever.
> 
> Pass.



Billy the Umbrella Corp mercenary?

Minor...like really minor.  We're trying to pick the best of the best, not the first round knock-outs.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 21, 2013)

Shulk - Xenoblade
Lloyd Irving - Tales of Symphonia 
Yuri Lowell - Tales of Vesperia 
Dante - From the Original DMC Games  [flame war incoming]
Solid Snake - Metal Gear Franchise 
Raiden - Metal Gear Franchise 
Sol Badguy - Guilty Gear
Adam Jensen - Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Axton-  Borderlands 2
Salvador-  Borderlands 2
Zer0- Borderlands 2
CLAPTRAP from  Borderlands 2 [never going to work]


----------



## Mael (Feb 22, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Shulk - Xenoblade
> Lloyd Irving - Tales of Symphonia
> Yuri Lowell - Tales of Vesperia
> Dante - From the Original DMC Games  [flame war incoming]
> ...



I already added Adam Jensen, Dante, and Solid Snake.

I'll add Sol, Raiden, Lloyd, Shulk, and the Borderlands folks except CLAPTRAP .


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 22, 2013)

Jason Brody (Far Cry 3)
Altair Ibn La-Ahad (Assassins Creed 1)
Connor Kenway (Assassins Creed 3)
Sam Stone (Serious Sam series)
Duke Nukem (Duke Nukem series)
John Marston (Red Dead Redemption)
Asura (Asura's Wrath)
Yu Narukami (Persona 4)
Sabin Rene Figaro (Final Fantasy VI)
Urdnot Wrex (Mass Effect series)
Joshua Graham (Fallout: New Vegas)
Craig Boone (Fallout: New Vegas)
Varric (Dragon Age 2)
Mario (Super Mario Bros)


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 22, 2013)

Mael said:


> I already added Adam Jensen, Dante, and Solid Snake.
> 
> I'll add Sol, Raiden, Lloyd, Shulk, and the Borderlands folks except CLAPTRAP .



No love for the Claptrap


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2013)

Luigi(super mario bros)


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 22, 2013)

Don't think any of these have been nominated:

Cecil and Kain from FFIV.
Galuf from FFV.
Edgar and Cyan from FFVI.
Laguna from FFVIII. XD
Angelo, Yangus, and Trode from DQ VIII.
Miles Edgeworth.
Dunban and Riki from Xenoblade Chronicles.
Otacon from MGS.
Trevor Belmont.
Ryu? from the Ninja Gaiden series.
Zero from Mega Man.
Fox Mccloud from Star Fox?
Tails from the Sonic series.
Artea from the Lufia series.
Firebrand from the Gargoyle's Quest series.
The Dungeon Keeper (dat pimp hand) unless he counts as a villain...


----------



## Mael (Feb 22, 2013)

I'll add most of them, but I said no fightin' games. 

Grant me some time and I'll get to all of them.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2013)

Yo, this is sum' hogwash.

Why didn't you add Lloyd when I submitted him.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 22, 2013)

Gray Fox should be up there

His dying words is what Snake lives by, and spurred on Philanthropy and the quest for freedom


----------



## Mael (Feb 22, 2013)

Gray Fox is a go.



Stunna said:


> Yo, this is sum' hogwash.
> 
> Why didn't you add Lloyd when I submitted him.



I DID ADD HIM YOU BUTTHUGGER!


----------



## Mael (Feb 22, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Don't think any of these have been nominated:
> 
> Cecil and Kain from FFIV.
> Galuf from FFV.
> ...



I like most of these and I'll add Sabin too. :33


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2013)

Dante from Devil May Cry.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 22, 2013)

The Nameless One (Planescape: Torment)
Tommy Angelo (Mafia)
JC Denton (Deus Ex)


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 22, 2013)

Revan from KotOR1.


----------



## Mael (Feb 22, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Dante from Devil May Cry.



For the third time he's been added already. 

Guys, make your nominations in the format I've got too...if you want to list them off have the common courtesy to make it easy for me like ashes did.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2013)

Pajama Sam (Pajama Sam Series)


----------



## Mael (Feb 22, 2013)

Hilarious choice but no.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2013)

Worth a shot.


----------



## Mael (Feb 22, 2013)

I just fear for the boy's safety is all.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 22, 2013)

Travis Touchdown (No More Heroes)


----------



## Mael (Feb 22, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Travis Touchdown (No More Heroes)



Accepted.

I also accepted a decent portion of the JRPG characters, but remember I'm limiting that as there are a dime a dozen and all pretty typecast.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 22, 2013)

James Sunderland (Silent Hill 2)
Locke Cole (FFVI)
Auron (FFX)


----------



## Mael (Feb 22, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> James Sunderland (Silent Hill 2)
> Locke Cole (FFVI)
> Auron (FFX)



Auron!  That was the friend's name!  Now I remember.

And because I added Martin Walker, James Sunderland is also a go.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2013)

Mael said:


> For the third time he's been added already.



He isn't on the list.


----------



## Mael (Feb 22, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> He isn't on the list.



That's odd...I added him yesterday.

Oh well...might as well now.

But no Donte. 

He hasn't proven himself.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2013)

Nobody wants Donte.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2013)

I'd rather Donte than Dante.

At least his character didn't have the consistency of a pineapple.

You might as well add DMC1 Dante, DMC2 Dante, DMC3 Dante, and DMC4 Dante because they were all exponentially different.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2013)

Though really, they're all basically like a preschooler wrote their personalities.


----------



## Mael (Feb 22, 2013)

Krory said:


> I'd rather Donte than Dante.
> 
> At least his character didn't have the consistency of a pineapple.
> 
> You might as well add DMC1 Dante, DMC2 Dante, DMC3 Dante, and DMC4 Dante because they were all exponentially different.



It's going to be Dante as a whole. Picking him apart for each DmC is too much, really.  I mean I get ya, but seriously...too much effort.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2013)

Or just exclude him because he's a piss-poor character in every incarnation.  Duke Nukem has more depth than him.


----------



## Mael (Feb 22, 2013)

Krory said:


> Or just exclude him because he's a piss-poor character in every incarnation.  Duke Nukem has more depth than him.



I'm not a fan of Dante that much either but I'm going to just be fair to fans.

Also, remember fellas tragic heroes count too.  James Sunderland of SH2 is one, and Captain Martin Walker is ESPECIALLY one.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Kyo Kusanagi from King of Fighters series or Genjuro Kibagami from Samurai Showdown series


----------



## Mael (Feb 22, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Kyo Kusanagi from King of Fighters series or Genjuro Kibagami from Samurai Showdown series



Sorry dudes, no fightan' games.

I say this because they're a lot harder to dissect and fighting games in general don't really have a lot of strong plot and characterization unless expanded in novel and media.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2013)

I would say Soul Calibur has some expansive details for characters to the point that I'd be tempted to nominate Siegfried.

But that's the only one.


----------



## Mael (Feb 22, 2013)

Krory said:


> I would say Soul Calibur has some expansive details for characters to the point that I'd be tempted to nominate Siegfried.
> 
> But that's the only one.



Correct.  I thought about Soul Calibur but it's a stretch.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 22, 2013)

I support separating Dante from Donte. 

Too much potential for hilarity to pass up.


----------



## Mael (Feb 22, 2013)

I changed the date of close to March 1.  I figured the extra week might make life miserable with a plethora of nominations.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 22, 2013)

Mael said:


> I changed the date of close to March 1.  I figured the extra week might make life miserable with a plethora of nominations.



Good idea.

You're going to have far more entries to deal with than the VG Heroine Tourney (for obvious reasons) and I already probably have too much.


----------



## Mael (Feb 22, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Good idea. You're going to have far more entries to deal with than the VG Heroine Tourney (for obvious reasons) and I already probably have too much.



Well like the NCAA Tournament, I'm narrowing the list down to 64.  It's bullshit to have over 100 duking it out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2013)

Glad to see Luigi in... It is the year of Luigi so...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 22, 2013)

No fighting games if they don't have clear stats?

So does that count Tekken or is it already mentioned here?


----------



## Mael (Feb 22, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> No fighting games if they don't have clear stats?
> 
> So does that count Tekken or is it already mentioned here?



Nope.  No Tekken, no SF, not KoF, nothing.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 22, 2013)

FG, how could you nominate Raziel but not Kain?

Kain (Legacy of Kain) He falls in anti-hero and anti villain territory later on. CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT

Fei Fong Wong (Xenogears)


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 22, 2013)

Duke Nukem (Duke Nukem series)
John Marston (Red Dead Redemption)
Mario (Super Mario Series)
Luigi (Super Mario Series)
Asura (Asura's Wrath)
Duke Nukem (Duke Nukem Series)

I too love duke nukem twice over as well :33


----------



## Mael (Feb 22, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FG, how could you nominate Raziel but not Kain?
> 
> Kain (Legacy of Kain) He falls in anti-hero and anti villain territory later on. CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT
> 
> Fei Fong Wong (Xenogears)



Fair enough.

Added.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 22, 2013)

Few more to consider:

Arbiter Thel'Vadam (Halo series)
Noble Six (Male) (Halo Series)
Yasha (Asura's Wrath)
War (Darksiders)
Chrom (Fire Emblem: Awakening)
Sergeant John Lugo (Spec Ops: The Line)


----------



## Mael (Feb 22, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> Few more to consider:



Arbiter Thel'Vadam (Halo series) - Good call...now that's a Keith David role to get behind.
Noble Six (Male) (Halo Series) - Added.
Yasha (Asura's Wrath) - Added
War (Darksiders) - Added
Chrom (Fire Emblem: Awakening) - Added
Sergeant John Lugo (Spec Ops: The Line) - Added.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 22, 2013)

Cool

And if we're having Titus, then it only makes sense to include:

Brother-Captain Gabriel Angelos (Dawn of War series)


----------



## Mael (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh fuck I forgot Angelos.

I also added Death.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 23, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FG, how could you nominate Raziel but not Kain?



..........................

I have no excuse for my mistake and welcome a flogging.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 25, 2013)

Neku Sakuraba (The World Ends With You)


----------



## Mael (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll extend voting to a few more days.  Then I'll break it down NCAA style to 64 competitors.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2013)

Voting is closed and I'll be announcing the 64 competitors soon.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2013)

Aaaaaaaand...here are your contestants:
1.	Asura (Asura’s Wrath)
2.	Duke Nukem
3.	The UAC Doom Marine
4.	Isaac Clarke
5.	“Serious” Sam Stone
6.	Gordon Freeman
7.	Nathan Drake
8.	Capt. Martin Walker
9.	SSG John Lugo
10.	Master Chief John-117
11.	Arbiter Thel’Vadam
12.	Fenix (Protoss)
13.	Marcus Fenix
14.	Damon Baird
15.	Dante
16.	War
17.	Death
18.	Kratos
19.	Chrom
20.	Sol Badguy
21.	Bill Rizer (Contra)
22.	Simon Belmont 
23.	Trevor Belmont
24.	Starkiller
25.	Kain (Legacy of Kain)
26.	Kain (FFIV)
27.	Cloud Strife (FFVI)
28.	Sora (Kingdom Hearts)
29.	Ultramarines Brother-Captain Titus
30.	Blood Ravens Chapter Master Gabriel Angelos
31.	Jack (MadWorld)
32.	Phoenix Wright
33.	Garrus (Mass Effect)
34.	Shepard (Mass Effect)
35.	Link
36.	Tassadar
37.	Zeratul
38.	James Raynor
39.	Sam Fisher
40.	Leon S. Kennedy
41.	Chris Redfield
42.	Neku Sakuraba
43.	Solid Snake
44.	Grey Fox
45.	Auron (FFX)
46.	Jak
47.	The Nameless One
48.	Fox McCloud
49.	Ezio Auditore
50.	Subject Delta
51.	Adam Jensen (Deus Ex)
52.	Jack Carver (Far Cry)
53.	Jason Brody 
54.	Sam Fisher
55.	Shulk (Xenoblade Chronicles)
56.	Crono
57.	Ness
58.	Thrall
59.	Guybrush Threepwood
60.	Corvo Attano
61.	Harry Mason
62.	Mega Man
63.	Zero
64.	Raziel


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 18, 2013)

Shit, If I'd known this was up I would have came in and voted Yuri Hyuga (Shadow Hearts) and Kaim Argonar (Lost Odyssey) but oh well too late now. They auto win because they didn't get to participate.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2013)

I gave everyone three or four extra days.  Sorry.


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2013)

*UPDATE: Round of 32 VG Hero Tourney*

So now we have 16 contestants after the first round.  They are:

Arbiter Thel?Vadam
Dante
Kain Highwind (FF IV)
Cloud Strife (FF VII)
Tassadar
Duke Nukem
The DOOM Marine
Link
Marcus Fenix
James Raynor
Solid Snake
Asura
Raziel
Phoenix Wright
The Nameless One
Capt. Martin Walker
Sabin Figaro
Ultramarines Captain Titus
Ness
Gray Fox
SSG John Lugo
Kain (Legacy of Kain)
Zero
Thrall
Sam Fisher
Gordon Freeman
Nathan Drake
Garrus Vakarian
Blood Ravens Chapter Master Gabriel Angelos

The following are ties and will be decided in tie-breaker mix-up rounds:

Master Chief John-117
Mega Man
Trevor Belmont
Chris Redfield
Leon S. Kennedy
Isaac Clarke

The bonus match winner was: Booker DeWitt.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2013)

Mega Man's in a tie? Dang, wish I'd seen that thread.


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2013)

He's still in a battle with Isaac Clarke.

I give you guys 5 days to look...


----------

